# Server schickt eine Nachricht an Broadcast



## iL0ndi (20. Nov 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich will eine Anwendung programmieren (Server Anwendung), die einen String an alle PCs im Netzwerk versendet (Broadcast). Die Client Anwendung auf den einzelnen PCs können dann den String empfangen und z.B. in einem Label anzeigen. 

Wie genau stelle ich das an, welches Protokoll TCP/IP?


----------



## iL0ndi (23. Nov 2013)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## renwal (6. Dez 2013)

Ich würde das mit Multicast machen. Schau dir mal folgendes Tutorial an:

Broadcasting to Multiple Recipients (The Java™ Tutorials > Custom Networking > All About Datagrams)


----------

